# Jellybean android keyboard



## ruthienu (Oct 18, 2011)

I am running the latest cm10 12/16 rom and it is running great. Kudos to the developers! I originally remember having the the android gesture keyboard when I first installed cm10 but now it doesn't have gestures. Any one else have this issue and can we install the latest keyboard?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hunter X (Nov 22, 2012)

The Jellybean Android keyboard with gestures is part of Jellybean 4.2. The current CM10 ROMs for the TP available currently are based off of Jellybean 4.*1*. So technically it's not an *issue* that you're experiencing but rather a derp moment. To alleviate said syndrome install either the CM10 compatible 4.2 GApps or find a flashable zip containing only the 4.2 keyboard.
I'll give you two options: Take the red pill or take 2 red pills.
Or if you want to just download and install the APK: http://d-h.st/BsH


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Hunter X said:


> The Jellybean Android keyboard with gestures is part of Jellybean 4.2. The current CM10 ROMs for the TP available currently are based off of Jellybean 4.*1*. So technically it's not an *issue* that you're experiencing but rather a derp moment. To alleviate said syndrome install either the CM10 compatible 4.2 GApps or find a flashable zip containing only the 4.2 keyboard.
> I'll give you two options: Take the red pill or take 2 red pills.
> Or if you want to just download and install the APK: http://d-h.st/BsH


Just a heads up, J. C. Sullins the main developer on this CM10 port to the TouchPad has asked that folks do not use any other gapps file except the 20121011 version to avoid introducing issues that are not part of his work. Not cool chasing bugs that should not be there in the first place.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

ruthienu said:


> I am running the latest cm10 12/16 rom and it is running great. Kudos to the developers! I originally remember having the the android gesture keyboard when I first installed cm10 but now it doesn't have gestures. Any one else have this issue and can we install the latest keyboard?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Download Gapps 20121011 here and reflash it though CWM or TWRP. Watch the video if you are unfamiliar with flashing .zip files.
http://goo.im/gapps/...1011-signed.zip






If you still have problems reflash the Rom and Gapps package through CWM and be sure to clear your caches(Watch @ 2:10.):
[media]http://youtu.be/ZDr2dnyJ7Vg


----------

